

Would you change your job for a better company laptop - hegallis

I know it&#x27;s sad, but how many would change his&#x2F;her job because the one you are working for couldn&#x27;t even get this right? I mean this is like the basic needs right?
======
blisterpeanuts
My group needs to write some iOS apps so I bought my own Mac Air. I needed a
new laptop anyway, and the fact is, I would rather get up to speed with iOS on
my own time and get the projects, than see them hire a contractor to do it. My
company Dell is an obsolete brick anyway and I'm tired of carrying it around.

It's all about investing in one's professional development. I don't expect
this company to coddle me and give me toys whenever I beg for one. I just
needed a great laptop, they pay me well, they let me work from home 100% of
the time, so this is how I give back and keep myself relevant and valuable to
the team.

------
timrosenblatt
I wouldn't, but that's because Cloudspace gives everyone a choice of Apple
hardware, since that's generally the best choice for development work. If
someone wants a ThinkPad that badly, I bet they could have one :D

That being said, if your company is asking you to do work and isn't giving you
the right tools or support, maybe that should raise eyebrows. It's not about
the laptop, it's about supporting employees in their efforts to Get Shit Done.

~~~
hegallis
right, also I had hope there is an element of enjoy what you do - looking at a
sucker heavy brick with ridiculous battery life just kills it all.

~~~
lmm
My work laptop has terrible battery life and a horrible rubber keyboard. But
the people are great, the hours are relaxed and they let me write Scala all
day.

It's worth working somewhere you enjoy, and if what your laptop looks like is
what you care about then sure, weight that appropriately in your
decisionmaking. But for me, while the computer hardware might be a flag that
shows how much a company values its employees, if it really was just a
question of different hardware in otherwise identical companies then no, that
wouldn't be worth changing jobs over.

~~~
informatimago
I bring my own keyboard and mouse to work. Those are the user's interface to
the computers!

Seriously, I've noticed that most of the pain in using different computers
come from the variations in keyboard and mouse feel and layout. Using the same
mode of keyboard and mouse everywhere (all my home and work computers), make
it much more pleasurable an experience.

Some companies offer to buy you the exact model of devices you want.

------
nicholas73
It'd be like having an awful cafeteria at work. Working for such a company
makes you feel like an unappreciated peon.

